# Preworkout



## Train2gain87 (Feb 3, 2017)

Not steroid related I know, but can anyone recommend the strongest preworkout that gives you the best buzz and pump


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

Cup of Highlander Grog  coffee.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I never understood "speed freaks". 

Are you training or trying to get high?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Feb 3, 2017)

1. Jekyll and Hyde stack by Prosupps. 
2. Black Onyx Shatter by Muscletech 

Or just throw extra niacin in any preworkout for a "buzz"


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 3, 2017)

Pop one stay awake aid. Thats the most Ill do. 

Cup of coffee in the morning usually does it plenty good.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm so fuking amped when its time to train as it is. Rrrrr! No music plugs, no preworkout, just fuking pure adrenaline and cold iron in my hands. And jewce, yes, jewwwce.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I'm so fuking amped when its time to train as it is. Rrrrr! No music plugs, no preworkout, just fuking pure adrenaline and cold iron in my hands. And jewce, yes, jewwwce.



Old guys rule!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Old guys rule!



Lol dammit!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Old guys rule!



And I said guys, not gays FD!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2017)

1/4 pound brisket 1/4 pound spicy sausage cup of mac & cheese cup of bbq beans 4 slices of bread 32oz root beer.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> 1/4 pound brisket 1/4 pound spicy sausage cup of mac & cheese cup of bbq beans 4 slices of bread 32oz root beer.



Sounds like my ideal post workout Z


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2017)

i cut 1 200 mg caffeine pill in half.  

I did buy this crap at walmart for 14 bux for 40 serviings.  six star nutrition product, basic pre WO, stim's + creatine.  I dont take it often tho


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Sounds like my ideal post workout Z



My favorite post is In & Out double double fries and chocolate shake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2017)

50 mg of viagra and some coffee


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 3, 2017)

Halo or dbol and black coffee


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 3, 2017)

20 mg cialis, 1 scoop of Hyde!


----------



## Muffy (Feb 3, 2017)

I like bulldozer or suponova....Or I pop a caffeine pill at 200 mg which is the same amount in a cup of coffee


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2017)

MusclePharm Assault when I take a packaged pre-workout. 

Black coffee when I don't.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2017)

make your own. best thing i ever did. buy what you want in your drink in bulk and load it up! best thing is you can change the formula as you see fit. just fyi, most of the pre workouts contain waaaaaaay to many stimulants. some having upwards of 500 mg of caffine. most of these stims shrink up, which is the opposite of what we want in the gym. use something like ephedrine in its place, its a vasodiolator.  it all comes down do you want a high or a good workout...


----------



## nightster (Feb 4, 2017)

I got this stuff called "old jack"  2 scoops kicked my ass!


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Tried viagra . got wood in the middle of warming up on the treadmill. Too many women at my gym..


----------



## BuildingTV (Feb 22, 2017)

Black Coffee 
Believe it or not two scoops of C4 and about two fingers of water (in a regular glass)


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 22, 2017)

Train2gain87 said:


> Not steroid related I know, but can anyone recommend the strongest preworkout that gives you the best buzz and pump



My current go to's:

Wicked (Includes DMAA)
Mesomorph (includes DMAA)
ESP (no DMAA, lots of caffeine)

None of these really have a tingle that I can tell but work well for myself and my wife.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

For me it's all about the vivance or adderal. I used to take c4 but that stuff ****ed with my heartbeat too much. I'll take an addy in the morning and maybe a half cup of coffee. That shit gets me super focused and pumped. Anyways to each their own


----------



## Laswampdonkey (Feb 22, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> For me it's all about the vivance or adderal. I used to take c4 but that stuff ****ed with my heartbeat too much. I'll take an addy in the morning and maybe a half cup of coffee. That shit gets me super focused and pumped. Anyways to each their own



I did the same for a long time.  Then realized what it was doing to my workouts.  Adderall is a vascular constrictive.  Which was causing me to not get a good pump.  An let's face it.  If u constrict blood flow u aren't brining nutrients an oxygen to muscle.  Once I stoped taking my lift weights went up and pumps were double what there where on adderall.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

Laswampdonkey said:


> I did the same for a long time.  Then realized what it was doing to my workouts.  Adderall is a vascular constrictive.  Which was causing me to not get a good pump.  An let's face it.  If u constrict blood flow u aren't brining nutrients an oxygen to muscle.  Once I stoped taking my lift weights went up and pumps were double what there where on adderall.



Oh wow! Never knew it did that. I'll have to find another pre workout method until I start my next cycle. Thanks for the insight my dude


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 25, 2017)

I mentioned it in another thread but God of War" which has DMAA in it was insane. Im a speed junky due to needing to work so much during the week. I can drink a few cups of coffee and then go right to sleep but that God of War had me absolutely tweaking. I did it twice before I tossed it. I was literally bouncing off the walls of the gym like I have never done before. I couldnt even finish a set without being half off the bench going to do something else.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone try that crackhead shit yet? I wanna try it just cus of the name.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 25, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I'm so fuking amped when its time to train as it is. Rrrrr! No music plugs, no preworkout, just fuking pure adrenaline and cold iron in my hands. And jewce, yes, jewwwce.



This man is an animal.


On a side note. Personally I've on tried some BlackmarketLabs Prework out (https://blackmarketlabs.com/) and hydroxycut.

If youre a fan of the head buzz, BML's gives a pretty good one and it taste pretty damn good too. Pretty sure that's mostly due to Beta-alanine though. In which case I would just opt to buy that in bulk.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Mar 5, 2017)

I try to keep it tame. Too much caffeine can be counter productive IMO. But anyway...

Legion Pulse. 1 scoop is enough most days. 2 scoops if I want to wreck things


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffee....... hehe


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

Performix ion is my fav. If you get a hookup at GNC to let you know when they are a month away from their expiration date you can get them for $27.00. After they expire they won't sell them so you may be able to get them for free. 175mg caffeine so I won't take it two days in a row, if I do I get headaches when I don't take it for a couple days. I'm a lightweight when it comes to caffeine.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

Caffeine.  But other Than that is my diet.  Clean that shit up and you'll be ready to rock and roll every time


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

I am never ready to rock at 4:30am. 
All the quinoa and salmon in the world won't get me there.


----------

